# before and after



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

did this some time ago, just never posted it up here...
stock 2005 4.2 front end...








and now, S-Line bumper with an S6 grill (black). I think i may have the only black S6 grill in the country...working at a dealer, i have yet to see an S6 come in with this grill. it's just like a titanium package RS4 grill, but we know that there was never a titanium package for the S6 (or at least stateside). Guess that's why it took over a month for this grill to come in...









special thanks to my parts manager vinny, he's the effin man.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: before and after (b5bel)*

Wow! The Satin black is killer on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: before and after (mikegilbert)*

looks great 
get a votex front lip and paint it to match the grill,


----------

